# Symbiosis vs SRM(Modinagar) for B.tech



## ankitmahindru (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi
I am getting admission in Symbiosis Pune in B.tech as well as SRM (Modinagar Campus and not the main Chennai campus).

Which college will be better??

Does any one have an idea about how the Modinagar campus is?


----------



## way2jatin (Jul 18, 2011)

SRM Modinagar is a good college and placements are at the main campus 

Do not know about symbiosis


----------



## ritvij (May 22, 2012)

^^where did you take admission?


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 4, 2012)

SRM Modinagar !!


----------

